# PRAZI PR-3900 ChestMate Dovetail Jig?



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

looking for Dovetail jig, anyone use PRAZI PR-3900 ChestMate Dovetail Jig? any other suggestion on under $200?


----------

